# Carpenter 大工



## Lost in space

Hi, Andrew here はじめまして. 
My first post....exciting...
I am a engineer/builder/whatever my wife says I am...
I want to build a garage about 6m X 9m standard 2.4 stud height, probably on a concrete slab foundation/floor.
Problem is knowing what materials are available, its not like where I am from...
I need advice from a preferable Japanese builder/carpenter 大工
Hope someone can help... Chiba


----------

